# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett Frog Edema

## kar2888

On the last day of treating my budgett frog with baytril, I've noticed he's swelled up like he's going to pop. His body, legs, are all swollen. Are there any methods of treatment I can use to help him? I've taken him to the vet, but the vet doesn't know much. Any help will do. Thanks

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> On the last day of treating my budgett frog with baytril, I've noticed he's swelled up like he's going to pop. His body, legs, are all swollen. Are there any methods of treatment I can use to help him? I've taken him to the vet, but the vet doesn't know much. Any help will do. Thanks


Get a gallon jug and fill it with dechlorinated water. Add 1 teaspoon of plain Epsom salt to the water. Make sure the water is luke warm and soak the frog for 20 minutes. This is looking bad. If you are still force feeding the frog stop imediately.

Do this once a day. Im uncertain at this point if it will work, but is worth a try.

----------


## kar2888

Thanks grif, I'll try it. I only fed him the one time last week, was waiting for her to go to the bathroom before I fed her again.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks grif, I'll try it. I only fed him the one time last week, was waiting for her to go to the bathroom before I fed her again.


Maybe that is the problem. Has she gone at all lately? If not then she may be bloating from becoming septic. If the blockage is fairly severe and the frog does not pass it an infection will set in and cause the frog to become septic. 

I'm sorry that there isn't anything else I can do from here. Even if she doesn't make you sjould have comfort in the fact that you did everything that you could to save your Budgett's and no one could ask for anything else.

----------


## kar2888

thanks for all your help grif, she died last night. Not sure why. The vet said it wasn't edema, but the night she died, she bloated up pretty big. Thanks for everyone's help.

----------


## Carlos

I'm sorry for your frog's death  :Frown:  .  If it wasn't fluids collecting in body as you veterinary stated; what was his final prognosis?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I'm sorry for your loss  :Frown:  :Frown: . You did everything you could. Liver Cancer can cause them to bloat a day or two before the frog passes due to all of the toxins building up within the body from the Liver shutting down and the frog no longer being able to process them. Kidney failure also happens in a similar way.

There is no cure for the cancer and kidney disease is also almost always fatal to them. I'm sorry there wasn't more that could have been done.

See if your Vet would like to perform a necropsi on the frog to pinpoint cause of death. Maybe he will even do it for free because it will help him learn more about amphibian biology and thus furthering his knowledge. If he does the procedure please return here and let us know what cause of death was.

Once again I am sorry for your loss.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Namio

I'm sorry about your loss  :Frown: . I hope a vet in your area can learn and inform us about the cause of death. Every time a pet amphibians die of a perhaps untimely death, we would hope that we could improve our care and effort to prevent it.

----------

